# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Sa diference ne moshe kane femijet tuaj?

## Albo

Per ata prinder qe kane me shume se nje femije, ose po mendojne te kene me shume se nje femije, natyrshem lind pyetja se cila eshte diferenca e preferuar ne moshe mes femijeve. Ju ftoj te ndani ne kete teme eksperiencen tuaj ne rritjen e femijeve.

- Sa diference kane femijet tuaj nga njeri-tjetri?
- Si ka ndikuar kjo diference ne moshe tek femijet?
- Si ka ndikuar kjo diference tek ju si prinder?
- Sa ndikon gjinia e femijeve ne marevedheniet mes femijeve?

Albo

----------


## Prudence

Une I kam binjak.Pertoja ti beja vec e vec.  :ngerdheshje: 
Kane Sh gallata binjaket..Jane Cuna dhe une keshtu kam dashur.(mgjs nuk e kisha ne dore  :buzeqeshje: )Jane ende te vegjel(6 v) keshtu qe Jane Sh te lidhur me mua dhe une Sh e lirshme me ta.

----------


## lisa12

ti keshe me jete dhe shendet djemte prudenc.......une te parin e kam djale dhe esht 10-vjec vajzen te dyten dhe esht 8-vjece.......dhe  te fundit djalin e pleqerise ben 2 vjec ne fund te janarit....kjo distance ka qene perfekte.....sidomos per te voglin i madhi po tregohet me te vertete si i rritur vetem ne krah e mban dhe e merr duke luajtur fotboll ose wii

----------


## Prudence

Ia paske bere fora Lisa.Te te rojne e me fat.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

39 vjet diference :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Adna

> 39 vjet diference


Mos....! Kjo eshte diferenca jote me femijen besoj lol

----------


## Marya

Diferenca e tim shoqi me femijen :shkelje syri:

----------


## Adna

> Diferenca e tim shoqi me femijen


hahahah eh mire pra, se na habite pak meqe ktu po flitej per diferencen mes femijeve (:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Per ata prinder qe kane me shume se nje femije, ose po mendojne te kene me shume se nje femije, natyrshem lind pyetja se cila eshte diferenca e preferuar ne moshe mes femijeve. Ju ftoj te ndani ne kete teme eksperiencen tuaj ne rritjen e femijeve.
> 
> - Sa diference kane femijet tuaj nga njeri-tjetri?


Djali i madh eshte 10 vjec, vajza 8 vjece dhe djali i vogel eshte 5 vjec




> - Si ka ndikuar kjo diference ne moshe tek femijet?


Ka ndikuar per mire. I madhi i ve ne rrjesht dy te vegjlit dhe bejne cfar do ai.. Imagjinoje qe edhe kur shkojne ne banjo duhet ti shkoj une ose gruaja pas femijeve me te vegjel se kan frike nga gogolat qe u ka treguar i madhi  :ngerdheshje: 




> - Si ka ndikuar kjo diference tek ju si prinder?


As per mire dhe as per keq. Kaferdisemi sipas rrethanave




> - Sa ndikon gjinia e femijeve ne marevedheniet mes femijeve?
> 
> Albo


Epo cunat si cunat, nuk ma duan fare gocen edhe pse ajo i do shume. Mirpo tani qe ajo e ka kuptuar qe atyre nuk ju behet edhe aq shume vone per te dhe pas nje lodhje te madhe per ti afruar, si duket ka hequr dore dhe qellimet qe deri pak kohe me pare i kishte te perbashketa , ka filluar ti ket vecas. Ato gjera qe dikur i donte me mirkuptim tani ka filluar ti zoteroje me hile ose me trimeri duke ju fryre muskujt djemve. hahha ca gallate eshte kur e sheh se si i fryhet djemve gjith trimeri ... edhe pse pastaj ha ndonje dajak prej tyre  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prudence

Shpejt Euro mos e ler gocen pa moter.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lisa12

me normale dhe pa probleme eshte qe te kene 2-3 vjet diference po te kalojne vite me rradhe dhe gjithmone per ate femi jemi kujdesur shume ose e kemi mbajtur si te vogel qofte 5-6vjec atehere ai eshte shume e veshtire per femijen e pare se behet per te dytin behet  xheloz .....djali i pare ka 2vjet e gjysem me vajzen dhe nuk kam pas probleme ......por kur lindi djali i vogel vajza ishte 6 vjece dhe o none e zeze ajo e shprehte ju nuk kujdeseni me per mua ju sme doni mua vetem cunin.......shyqyr i kaloi mas shume kohesh tani ajo kujdeset per te,kur don me pi uje vetem te goca shkon dhe i thot ui ui ose i thot ikim jashte te parku.......

----------

